# Secondo posto a -7



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Restituiti ( giustamente) i due punti al Napoli. Ora la Champions dista 11 punti. A questo punto, speriamo di fare il settimo posto;andare in EL sarebbe una tragedia.


----------



## DannySa (17 Gennaio 2013)

Non arriveremo in Champions, mai proprio, il mercato estivo sarà un mercato infimo, l'unica occasione per poter fare qualche colpo decente era proprio questo gennaio, peccato.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2013)

VAbbé non c'era speranza comunque, adesso tifiamo per l'Inter fuori dalla zona Champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

La Juve e il Napoli hanno prenotato il primo e il secondo posto, per il terzo c'è la Lazio e un gradino sotto Inter e Fiorentina, senza scordare la Roma che non riusciamo a superare. Speriamo solo di non finire in EL perché un anno senza coppe ci servirà. Dobbiamo sperare, contrariamente a quanto pensassi, proprio nella finale della Roma in Coppa Italia, così ci toglieranno quel rischioso sesto posto nel caso andasse in finale la Fiorentina.


----------



## smallball (17 Gennaio 2013)

Credo che al massimo si potra' arrivare al 5 posto non di piu'


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juve e il Napoli hanno prenotato il primo e il secondo posto, per il terzo c'è la Lazio e un gradino sotto Inter e Fiorentina, senza scordare la Roma che non riusciamo a superare. Speriamo solo di non finire in EL perché un anno senza coppe ci servirà. Dobbiamo sperare, contrariamente a quanto pensassi, proprio nella finale della Roma in Coppa Italia, così ci toglieranno quel rischioso sesto posto nel caso andasse in finale la Fiorentina.


La fiorentina è stata eliminata ieri proprio dalla roma...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Gennaio 2013)

Godetevi queste ultime 2 partite di CL...mi auguro solo che il Barca sia in giornata no ed al posto di 6 peri ne prendiamo 3.

Non vorrei ricordare come l'ultimo anno CL con un'imbarcata.

Ci attendono anni di totale anonimato. A meno che non si vuole davvero puntare ala finale in casa a San Siro nel 2016. Ma onstamente con questa società vedo boh....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La fiorentina è stata eliminata ieri proprio dalla roma...


Ehhh la Fiorentina, intendevo l'Inter


----------



## Frikez (17 Gennaio 2013)

Un motivo in più per non fare mercato a gennaio


----------



## iceman. (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ma anche i prossimi 4-5 campionati saranno cosi'.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Champions a -11 o scudetto a -14 non fa differenza.

Quindi se non si può parlare di vincere il campionato, non si può nemmeno parlare di Champions.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

e difficile tanto ma tutto e possibile..


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Non è cambiato nulla, era un obiettivo comunque già troppo pretenzioso a 9.


----------



## Graxx (17 Gennaio 2013)

In champions non ci andiamo...ma penso si sapesse...prima si costruiscono squadrette e dopo si vogliono i miracoli??? dai su per favore...se poi useranno la scusa della non partecipazione alla champions per fare un altro mercato del cavolo...beh...a quel punto...rassegniamoci che ormai non siamo più la grande squadra che eravamo fino all'anno scorso e che siamo scesi ad un livello basso...molto basso...spero che ci facciano ricredere e che champions o no si faccia bene sul mercato...ma come si dice...ognuno conosce i suoi polli...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Gennaio 2013)

già niente Champions, ma io resto dell'idea che dobbiamo andare in Europa League


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Gennaio 2013)

Che c'andiamo a fare in Champions? 

Non ditemi per gli introiti perché:

1) non abbiamo top player da mantenere (El Shaarawy prende ancora poco)

2) non acquistiamo nessuno uguale


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Un anno senza coppe ci farà bene,considerando poi che qualche giocatore l'anno prossimo possa lasciare l'Italia(Cavani)possiamo fare un buon campionato.Poi,se quest'anno facciamo talmente pena,ma tutto sommato possiamo arrivare quindi,con qualche acquisto e giocando 1 volta a settimana si può fare anche meglio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Gennaio 2013)

Cinque posti per l'Europa sono davvero troppo pochi, ci sarebbero almeno 6/7 squadre del nostro campionato che potrebbero dire pesantemente la loro in campo internazionale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Cinque posti per l'Europa sono davvero troppo pochi, ci sarebbero almeno 6/7 squadre del nostro campionato che potrebbero dire pesantemente la loro in campo internazionale.



Si, contro l'Inter Baku e il Rubin Kazan. In Campo Internazionale l'Italia è zero.


----------



## samburke (18 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che c'andiamo a fare in Champions?
> 
> Non ditemi per gli introiti perché:
> 
> ...



Pienamente d'accordo, anzi dirò di più è probabile che il monte ingaggi del prossimo anno si aggiri attorno ai 30 mln di euro netti ovvero quanto e la Samp che non punta alla Champions...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si, contro l'Inter Baku e il Rubin Kazan. In Campo Internazionale l'Italia è zero.



Non è vero. E' che se si mandano sempre in campo le riserve delle riserve c'è poco da fare. Basta vedere la Lazio, ha fatto giocare diversi titolari, e ha vinto il girone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si, contro l'Inter Baku e il Rubin Kazan. In Campo Internazionale l'Italia è zero.


Napoli e Juventus possono sicuramente dire la loro in Champions, poi Lazio e Fiorentina almeno possono non sfigurare di certo.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2013)

dovremmo vincere 10 partite di fila...allora ci sarebbe speranza.


----------



## Milangirl (19 Gennaio 2013)

rassegnamoci la Champions per noi è soltanto un miraggio quest'anno...ci sono troppe squadre piu' forti di noi e che davvero meritano i primi 3 posti in classifica...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo ancora.

Il Napoli forse è irraggiungibile, la Lazio ancora deve fare la crisi, l'Inter è una squadraccia, la Fiorentina è in calo e la Roma l'abbiamo sorpassata oggi per dire.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Gennaio 2013)

io ci credo ancora.E poi la lazio ci ha abituati nelle ultime stagioni a dei veri e propri crolli nella fase finale di stagione,quindi chissà,la speranza è l'ultima a morire.Intanto pensiamo a fare punti su punti noi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Dipende effettivamente molto dalla Lazio, solo un suo crollo può compiere il miracolo di farci andare in Champions

L'Inter non la considero nemmeno, una squadra ridicola senza capo nè piede che finirà la stagione molti punti sotto di noi.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

9 punti sono un abisso
senza continuità mon ci sono crisi altrui che tengano


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 9 punti sono un abisso
> senza continuità mon ci sono crisi altrui che tengano



Beh, nelle ultime 10 partite abbiamo avuto un ottimo ritmo


----------



## pennyhill (21 Gennaio 2013)

Aspetto gli scontri diretti, se facciamo 4 punti come nel girone di andata, allora non ci sono speranze.


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

-9 se le chiacchere si trasformassero in fatti, allora..ma con l'organico attuale è impossibile, siamo troppo altanelanti


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

-9 daii  ieri giornata perfetta abbiamo recuperato due punti a tutte quelle che ci stanno davanti(tranne la juve )


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Se vinciamo domani saremo a 6 punti dal terzo posto..eh ma è impossibile arrivare in Champions


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo domani saremo a 6 punti dal terzo posto..eh ma è impossibile arrivare in Champions



vincere a bergamo non è una passeggiata... attenzione a pensare che sia facile, non siamo da champions, a prescindere dal distacco, è evidente


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Gennaio 2013)

Se andiamo a -6 riapriamo tutto
E non dimenticate che probabilmente la Lazio verrà penalizzata


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2013)

per precisare, in attesa degli scontri diretti del ritorno, siamo a -7 perché in caso di parità siamo in svantaggio per scontri diretti sia contro la Lazio, sia contro Inter e Fiorentina


----------



## Alex Keaton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> per precisare, in attesa degli scontri diretti del ritorno, siamo a -7 perché in caso di parità siamo in svantaggio per scontri diretti sia contro la Lazio, sia contro Inter e Fiorentina



ad ora, finchè non ci sono i ritorni, è inutile parlare di scontri diretti

Anche perchè allora dovremmo contare anche la penalizzazione laziale

Comunque abbiamo perso 

3-2 a Roma con la Lazio
0-1 in casa dall'Inter
1-3 in casa con la Viola

con la Lazio è ribaltabile (basterebbe un 1-0) con l'Inter si può impattare sempre con un 1-0 ma non credo proprio si concepibile uno 0-3 al Franchi


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Gennaio 2013)

VINCERE!!! la lazio come giusto che sia avrà un calo nel girone di ritorno


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2013)

Quando si tratta di approfittare noi non approfittiamo mai...contro l'atlante sarà dura...


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quando si tratta di approfittare noi non approfittiamo mai...contro l'atlante sarà dura...



Bisogna vincere.


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vincere a bergamo non è una passeggiata... attenzione a pensare che sia facile, non siamo da champions, a prescindere dal distacco, è evidente



La Lazio invece è una corazzata da Champions?


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2013)

3 punti piu' fondamentali che mai


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me non ci arriviamo. 

Siamo troppo scarsi ancora


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

Vediamo.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Lazio invece è una corazzata da Champions?


alla lazio manca un grande attaccante per essere un competitor decente


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà, Balotelli e forse ci arriviamo, forse. Con un centrale di difesa ci arriveremmo sicuri.


----------



## folletto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non illudiamoci, non arriverà nessuno e il Milan a fine campionato sarà più lontano di adesso dal 3° posto. Suvvia, dove vogliamo andare con il nostro bel centrocampo?


----------



## Albijol (27 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non illudiamoci, non arriverà nessuno e il Milan a fine campionato sarà più lontano di adesso dal 3° posto. Suvvia, dove vogliamo andare con il nostro bel centrocampo?



Vedrai quando arriva Dzemaili


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà, Balotelli e forse ci arriviamo, forse. Con un centrale di difesa ci arriveremmo sicuri.



Ma se arrivano o arrivano a luglio e sono ininfluenti per questo campionato o arrivano sibito , le vinciamo tutte e siamo primi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Kakà, Balotelli e forse ci arriviamo, forse. Con un centrale di difesa ci arriveremmo sicuri.


Non credo, con il solo Balotelli avremmo grosse possibilità secondo me.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bah con quest'andamento da inizio anno saremmo stati tra il Napoli e la Lazio


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2013)

bisogna abituarsi a vincere piu spesso. buttiamo via ancora punti importanti, come nella partita in casa con la samp..


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sconfitte in casa con Sampdoria e Atalanta, qualche partita sculata in più ed eravamo ben sopra il 3° posto.


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2013)

la fantasmagorica fiorentina è dietro..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

ora si può sperare davvero


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

Anche se ora è quella più lontana, credo che andrà la Roma, però il boemo deve darsi una svegliata. Goicoechea


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Importante la quinta piazza. Ad oggi siamo in Europa League indipendentemente da chi vince la Coppa Italia. Se la vince la Roma e perdiamo questa posizione, siamo comunque fregati. Alla Champions, ad oggi, non ci penso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche se ora è quella più lontana, credo che andrà la Roma, però il boemo deve darsi una svegliata. Goicoechea



Se la Roma finisce terza, mi circoncido
è più probabile che finisca 8/9 che terza


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sconfitte in casa con Sampdoria e Atalanta, qualche partita sculata in più ed eravamo ben sopra il 3° posto.



Davvero oh 2 punti con Sampodoria,Atalanta, Udinese e Palermo

Non so se piangere o essere felicè


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero oh 2 punti con Sampodoria,Atalanta, Udinese e Palermo
> 
> Non so se piangere o essere felicè



Anche con la Fiorentina in casa abbiamo perso, potevano starci almeno 10 punti in più, almeno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Facessimo qualche gol su corner saremmo poco sotto il Napoli.


Ma lo specialista che ha preso la Fiorentina in estate non potevamo pigliarlo noi ? Loro ormai fan punti solo coi corner.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

C’è da vedere se nel momento decisivo, quando insorgerà anche la stanchezza, avranno la meglio le squadre che vanno avanti con le giocate dei singoli, o quelle con una parvenza di gioco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche se ora è quella più lontana, credo che andrà la Roma, però il boemo deve darsi una svegliata. Goicoechea


Scommetti che la Roma non la struscia manco la Champions ?


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Scommetti che la Roma non la struscia manco la Champions ?



No.  sono convinto che se il boemo smussasse qualche estremismo di troppo, se la giocherebbero senza problemi, ma non lo farà, io ci credo, lui no.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ragà la Roma è già buona se arriva in EL. Fidatevi


----------



## folletto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vedrai quando arriva Dzemaili



Scarso, ma non più di qualcuno dei nostri


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

avanti cosi,dobbiamo sfruttare quando perdono punti quelle davanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No.  sono convinto che se il boemo smussasse qualche estremismo di troppo, se la giocherebbero senza problemi, ma non lo farà, io ci credo, lui no.


Se smussasse gli estremismi, non sarebbe il boemo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> No.  sono convinto che se il boemo smussasse qualche estremismo di troppo, se la giocherebbero senza problemi, ma non lo farà, io ci credo, lui no.



Zeman è vecchio e ha il suo credo. A quell'età è difficile cambiare modo di intendere il calcio.
Zeman è l'antimoderno per eccellenza


----------



## esjie (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tempo 5 giornate e saremo pure davanti 'a Lazie


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2013)

calma


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

La Lazio in settimana gioca con la Juve, potrebbe perdere ancora punti Domenica, con l'Udinese vietato sbagliare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

L'ultima volta che ero entrato in questo topic il titolo diceva "Champions a -11".

Esco subito dal topic e tornerò a far visita tra un paio di settimane.


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Aggiornate il titolo della discussione


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Aggiornate il titolo della discussione



Calma.... non buttiamocela da soli


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Aggiornate il titolo della discussione



Questa sera alle 23 ne riparliamo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Aggiornate il titolo della discussione


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Aggiornate il titolo della discussione


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Febbraio 2013)

Dai stasera Balo facci arrivare a -3.....la prossima c'è lazio napoli cmq...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Rimanessero così le partite di Inter e Lazio, stasera potremmo andare pari punti con i cugini e -3 dai laziali.


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti scaramantici in questo forum..stasera vinciamo in scioltezza


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Rimanessero così le partite di Inter e Lazio, stasera potremmo andare pari punti con i cugini e -3 dai laziali.



Splendidi sei sempre molto attento....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Tutti scaramantici in questo forum..stasera vinciamo in scioltezza



....rischi grosso.....


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè ma qua nn si può leggere c'è da toccarsi veramente

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cioè ma qua nn si può leggere c'è da toccarsi veramente


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2013)

che poi... non basta arrivarci...serve anche restarci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera per noi sarà una grande prova, mancare all'appuntamento significherebbe non aver fatto il salto di qualità. 


Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi sei sempre molto attento....


Ok, l'avete visto anche voi, ma non posso scriverlo ?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stasera per noi sarà una grande prova, mancare all'appuntamento significherebbe non aver fatto il salto di qualità.
> 
> Ok, l'avete visto anche voi, ma non posso scriverlo ?



Certo che si, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

ce la siamo autotirata  ora rischiano di vincere altro che -3


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

addirittura 2-2 sta squadraccia della Lazio.....


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Quando si porta sfiga i goal arrivano sempre meglio aspettare prima di parlare


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Olivera era in campo aperto e si è fatto recuperare in 5 secondi rotfl
Comunque non cambia niente per noi, sta Lazie ha un fondoschiena notevole.


----------



## Dexter (3 Febbraio 2013)

aleeeeeeeeeee rigoniiiiiiiiiiiii  TVB


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quando si porta sfiga i goal arrivano sempre meglio aspettare prima di parlare



Dicevi? Io non porto sfiga


----------



## Dexter (3 Febbraio 2013)

doveva venire da noi sto cesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2013)

stasera dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi si andrebbe a -3


----------



## Principe (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dicevi? Io non porto sfiga



Ti è' andata bene ma cmq complimenti preferisco che l'hai tirata giusta bravo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dicevi? Io non porto sfiga



.....ti è andata bene


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

ma quanto e' scarso sto campionato?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

ora però dobbiamo vincere...


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ti è' andata bene ma cmq complimenti preferisco che l'hai tirata giusta bravo



Il gatto nero qui dentro è Splendidi


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

Con l'Inter imbarazzante di questo periodo, con la Lazio che sta avendo il suo solito calo e con la Roma senza allenatore, l'unica rivale seria per il terzo posto è la Fiorentina che sta ritrovando Jovetic.
Ma a questo punto non arrivare terzi sarebbe un fallimento enorme


----------



## honestsimula (3 Febbraio 2013)

La realta' e' che siamo in corsa per lo scudetto.


----------



## Graxx (3 Febbraio 2013)

la mia paura più grande è che alla lunga pagheremo la lunga rincorsa...spero di sbagliarmi sia chiaro...al momento è solo una paura...tornando a stasera è un occasione troppo ghiotta da non sciupare...mettiamocela tutta...l'udinese si chiuderà e cercherà di ripartire...facciamogli il mazzo a questi pezzi di m....


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> La realta' e' che siamo in corsa per lo scudetto.



.....dimentichi la Champions.....


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> la mia paura più grande è che alla lunga pagheremo la lunga rincorsa...spero di sbagliarmi sia chiaro...al momento è solo una paura...tornando a stasera è un occasione troppo ghiotta da non sciupare...mettiamocela tutta...l'udinese si chiuderà e cercherà di ripartire...facciamogli il mazzo a questi pezzi di m....



Be oddio giocheramo una volta a settimana, visto che siamo fuori da tutto


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2013)

i risultati tutti a nostro favore !?! 
di solito, quando succede, non ne approfittiamo MAI... quindi stasera ho il sospetto che finisce X


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i risultati tutti a nostro favore !?!
> di solito, quando succede, non ne approfittiamo MAI... quindi stasera ho il sospetto *che nella migliore delle ipotesi finisca X*


Questo è quello che penso io


----------



## Graxx (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Be oddio giocheramo una volta a settimana, visto che siamo fuori da tutto



Non è questo...quando una squadra fa una lunghissima rincorsa come noi o come l'inter l'anno scorso...alla fine fa la fine dell'inter dell'anno scorso...starò sparando ******* ma ho paura che finisca cosi...si parla alla lunga di logorio mentale e fisico...sbaglio???


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i risultati tutti a nostro favore !?!
> di solito, quando succede, non ne approfittiamo MAI... quindi stasera ho il sospetto che finisce X



Brao!


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2013)

curiosita' da quante partite non perdiamo?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

curiosita' da quante partite non perdiamo?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Brao!



non ho sbagliato di tanto  c'è andata bene


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> curiosita' da quante partite non perdiamo?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> curiosita' da quante partite non perdiamo?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ora è legittimo guardare al terzo posto. Anche se abbiamo rubato

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ora è legittimo guardare al terzo posto. Anche se abbiamo rubato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2013)

continuamo così...e cerchiamo di chiuderle le partite


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non ho sbagliato di tanto  c'è andata bene



Ti ho quotato il messaggio prima del rigore


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> curiosita' da quante partite non perdiamo?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> curiosita' da quante partite non perdiamo?



Roma mi pare.


----------



## Nivre (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sege a quattro mani se si pensa a dove eravamo. Il terzo posto ora è quasi un obbligo


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

Champions a -3 e io aggiungo:
Napoli a -9...


----------



## Ale (3 Febbraio 2013)

bisogna fare un girone di ritorno da record per poter recuperare 9 punti al nabuli


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2013)

Io resto convinto (magari mi sbaglio) che la Lazio non andrà in Champions. Di conseguenza, credo che la sfida per il terzo posto sarà tra Milan e Inter.


----------



## sion (4 Febbraio 2013)

guardate da dove siamo partiti a inizio anno..brividi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Per me è sicuro che facciamo il terzo posto.


----------



## tequilad (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spero Inter e Lazio vadano avanti in EL....detto questo sulla carta siamo nettamente superiori


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Spero Inter e Lazio vadano avanti in EL....detto questo sulla carta siamo nettamente superiori



Ma come? Non eravamo da settimo/ottavo posto? 

La grande Lazie per esempio può contare su gente del calibro di Ledesma, Candreva e Mauri..senza dimenticare Biava, Dias e Radu


----------



## sheva90 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Possiamo farcela ma sarà durissima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

La Lazio oltre a perdere Hernanes, ha perso anche Klose, coleranno a picco. Dobbiamo staccare sull'Inter, il periodo negativo dei nerazzurri non può durare ancora molto, invece la Fiorentina non mi preoccupa particolarmente, la vedo troppo incostante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

Hernanes out un mese Klose due mesi  due pedine fondamentali per loro speriamo bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

dobbiamo fare più punti possibili...adesso abbiamo Balotelli e Niang freschi freschi
possiamo fare un grandissimo ritorno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2013)

A me l'Inter non preoccupa minimamente, è in assoluto la squadra che gioca peggio delle prime 8.

Occhio alla Fiorentina piuttosto, fino alla fine sarà noiosissima da staccare in classifica.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2013)

E' una sfida a tre con Fiore (favorita imho) e Inter.


----------



## runner (4 Febbraio 2013)

secondo me col Balo sono in campionato ne vedremo delle belle per noi Rossoneri!!


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2013)

oggi siamo la terza forza del campionato, meritiamo noi la terza posizione.


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

La prossima ce l'hanno col napoli vero? Senza klose ed hernanes sono nei guai fino al collo, ora è il momento di approfittarne!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' una sfida a tre con Fiore (favorita imho) e Inter.


Non penso che la Fiorentina sia la favorita per il terzo posto francamente. Guardandoci attorno, scaramanzia a parte, siamo superiori alle nostre rivali più vicine per un posto in Champions. La Lazio si sta sgonfiando, hanno una rosa corta e non disporranno di Klose e Hernanes per lungo tempo, l'Inter è in un periodo nero e la loro rosa non è che sia così eccezionale, con anche delle defezioni fondamentali per loro (Milito e Samuel). Alla Fiorentina abbiamo preso tipo 13-14 punti in una manciata di giornate, a parte Jovetic non hanno nessuno da temere onestamente, sono riusciti perfino a perdere in casa col Pescara quest'anno lol
Se noi continuiamo così, non penso che il terzo posto possa sfuggirci, certo è che la prossima giornata sarà ancor più decisiva visto che la Lazio dovrà affrontare il Napoli, mentre la Fiorentina dovrà giocare contro la Juventus a Torino.


----------



## Francy (4 Febbraio 2013)

Detto che nel calcio può sempre accadere di tutto mi sembra che la Lazio sia in netta difficoltà, soprattutto senza Hernanes e Klose. Della Fiorentina ho paura fino alla fine, dobbiamo approfittare invece dell'assenza di Milito e Samuel nell'Inter. A proposito, quando rientrano?


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non penso che la Fiorentina sia la favorita per il terzo posto francamente.



La Fiorentina ha avuto una sfiga pazzesca,in tutte queste partite dove ha raccolto poco ha sempre giocato bene. Inoltre ha solo il campionato da qui alla fine.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il fatto che giocano bene e raccolgono poco non è che sia un buon segno secondo me. Praticamente anche noi avremo solo il campionato, visto che col Barcellona faremo da sparring partner. Nel calcio tutto può essere, va a finire che ora la Roma le vinca tutte e arrivi terza, ma per me la Fiorentina non è da considerare la favorita, sta scontando un grande inizio di stagione e sta perdendo colpi nonostante la vittoria contro il Parma. Paradossalmente l'unica squadra che temo siamo noi stessi, visto che purtroppo abbiamo dimostrato che, con Allegri, dopo gli inizi a dir poco difficoltosi e la parte centrale della stagione fatta a mille, verso la fine abbiamo una flessione abbastanza preoccupante. Spero che ciò non accada, perchè sarebbe disastroso per noi.


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

La mia sola preoccupazione dell'inter è Samuel, lo voglio fuori almeno fino al derby, quello ha solo vinto derby da quando gioca all'inter.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Febbraio 2013)

Grossi guai per la Lazio. Gervasoni inguaia Mauri.

Direi ch a qusto punto siamo virtualmente quarti a pari punti con l'Inter


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il Napoli sbancherà l'Olimpico, dobbiamo agganciare la Lazzie.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2013)

No, il Napoli contro la Lazio perde (o al massimo pareggia). Tutte le avversarie della Juve si fanno fuori da sole.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

pensiamo a vincere...tanto dipende da noi il terzo posto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Febbraio 2013)

La vedo, davvero davvero dura. La Lazio che perde 3 partite consecutive?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Napoli sbancherà l'Olimpico, dobbiamo agganciare la Lazzie.



Quoto, la Lazio piglia 3 pere.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2013)

Quanti in realtà stanno già preparando la tabella scudetto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2013)

Attenzione attenzione... ma ho letto bene ??? si è rotto klose ??


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Attenzione attenzione... ma ho letto bene ??? si è rotto klose ??



2 mesi di stop.Hernanes fuori più di un mese e Mauri in guai seri per la vicenda calcioscommesse.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 2 mesi di stop.Hernanes fuori più di un mese e Mauri in guai seri per la vicenda calcioscommesse.



Cioè


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma come? Non eravamo da settimo/ottavo posto?
> 
> Formazione titolare a settembre:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (4 Febbraio 2013)

DOvesse arrivare terzo, Allegri, sarebbe difficile mandarlo via, e anche umanamente mi sentirei a disagio a metterlo alla porta. Sta facendo, assieme alla squadra, un grande lavoro e alcune intuizioni sono sue: Costant, Niang, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio.. insomma ha avuto pazienza e ora la squadra ha una sua identità e i giocatori sembrano seguirlo.. ogni tanto qualche complimento se lo merita..


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> DOvesse arrivare terzo, Allegri, sarebbe difficile mandarlo via, e anche umanamente mi sentirei a disagio a metterlo alla porta. Sta facendo, assieme alla squadra, un grande lavoro e alcune intuizioni sono sue: Costant, Niang, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio.. insomma ha avuto pazienza e ora la squadra ha una sua identità e i giocatori sembrano seguirlo.. ogni tanto qualche complimento se lo merita..



Se riesce a gestire balotelli e ad arrivare terzo lo tengono al 400%.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Formazione titolare a settembre:
> 
> Abbiati
> Abate Bonera Acerbi Antonini
> ...



Acerbi ha giocato 5/6 partite in totale, Elsha era titolare prima, idem Abate che continua nonostante De Sciglo ad essere quasi sempre in campo oppure Bonera che per Allegri è titolare e le ultime partite le ha saltate solo per colpa dell'infortunio..alla fine la squadra tolto Balotelli è sempre quella.


----------



## Albijol (4 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Acerbi ha giocato 5/6 partite in totale, Elsha era titolare prima, idem Abate che continua nonostante De Sciglo ad essere quasi sempre in campo oppure Bonera che per Allegri è titolare e le ultime partite le ha saltate solo per colpa dell'infortunio..alla fine la squadra tolto Balotelli è sempre quella.



Flamini prima non giocava mai, e nemmeno Niang e Zapata. Boateng non giocava in mediana ma faceva danni in attacco, alla fine ci sono stati taaanti cambiamenti. Cmq la rosa era da quinto posto, e quinti eravamo...prima dell'arrivo di Balotelli. Con Supermario siamo da terzo posto.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ci sono stati degli aggiustamenti da parte del tecnico ma la rosa è praticamente la stessa..qui dentro da mesi si parlava di Boateng a centrocampo e il fenomeno in panchina invece lo provava come falso 9 
Per non parlare di Robinho che non c'è più con la testa de secoli e continuava a metterlo in campo.
Alla fine per fortuna ha trovato il bandolo della matassa, forse qualcuno dall'alto gli ha detto di finirla di cambiare modulo ogni partita..dopo Malaga probabilmente


----------



## vota DC (4 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Con Supermario siamo da terzo posto.



Perché il Napoli che ha solo Cavani e Hamsik è da secondo?


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Prendetemi per pazzo, però io credo che se questo fosse stato l'11 titolare già a settembre, (salvo un centrale decente) contando il livello più che mediocre del nostro calcio, avremmo potuto lottare per lo scudetto.

Cioè è vero che non ci si poteva aspettare gli exploit di El92 e Niang, ma dandoli per scontati per me allo scudetto ci si poteva pensare senza problemi.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, però io credo che se questo fosse stato l'11 titolare già a settembre, (salvo un centrale decente) contando il livello più che mediocre del nostro calcio, avremmo potuto lottare per lo scudetto.
> 
> Cioè è vero che non ci si poteva aspettare gli exploit di El92 e Niang, ma dandoli per scontati per me allo scudetto ci si poteva pensare senza problemi.



Probabile, non l'avremmo comunque vinto però saremo stati attaccati al Napoli..cioè abbiamo perso con Atalanta e Samp in casa..bastavano quei 6 punti lì.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, però io credo che se questo fosse stato l'11 titolare già a settembre, (salvo un centrale decente) contando il livello più che mediocre del nostro calcio, avremmo potuto lottare per lo scudetto.
> 
> Cioè è vero che non ci si poteva aspettare gli exploit di El92 e Niang, ma dandoli per scontati per me allo scudetto ci si poteva pensare senza problemi.



Pazzo tu? ....figurati io che penso allora che lo scudetto non è ancora matematicamente perso.....


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Probabile, non l'avremmo comunque vinto però saremo stati attaccati al Napoli..cioè abbiamo perso con Atalanta e Samp in casa..bastavano quei 6 punti lì.



Manco io credo che l'avremmo vinto, ma di sicuro ce la saremmo giocata.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pazzo tu? ....figurati io che penso allora che lo scudetto non è ancora matematicamente perso.....



Blu questa è impegnativa eh  Non mi ci far pensare che poi ci credo anch'io. No dai scudetto no, terzo posto si. E se il Napule scoppiasse...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Manco io credo che l'avremmo vinto, ma di sicuro ce la saremmo giocata.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Kurt bisogna sempre puntare in alto....


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2013)

Blu, molla la fiaschetta


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Febbraio 2013)

In un mese è comunque cambiato tutto. Adesso siamo noi in pole per la champions.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Blu, molla la fiaschetta


 [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] sono astemio....... e comunque non ho paura di rimanere deluso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, però io credo che se questo fosse stato l'11 titolare già a settembre, (salvo un centrale decente) contando il livello più che mediocre del nostro calcio, avremmo potuto lottare per lo scudetto.
> 
> Cioè è vero che non ci si poteva aspettare gli exploit di El92 e Niang, ma dandoli per scontati per me allo scudetto ci si poteva pensare senza problemi.



Basterebbero 6 punti in più in classifica.

Diciamo il derby e una a scelta tra Atalanta e Parma.


----------



## vota DC (5 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pazzo tu? ....figurati io che penso allora che lo scudetto non è ancora matematicamente perso.....



Lo penso anche io, però dipende tutto da Juventus e Napoli. La Lazio è già fuori gioco, ma Juventus e Napoli dovranno fare un sacco di errori. Sembra impossibile ma vista la sconfitta del Napoli contro il Bologna direi che per quello c'è una probabilità, per la Juventus invece bisogna puntare su Conte che maltrattando Quagliarella sembra che lo abbia reso meno efficace in campo...gli infortuni per ora non si sono fatti vedere e influenzeranno solo gli scontri con le altre big ma se Conte non fa errori clamorosi le squadrette continueranno a farsela sotto come contro l'Inter di tre anni fa strappando alla meglio un pareggio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché il Napoli che ha solo Cavani e Hamsik è da secondo?



Beh nel nostro centrocampo Berhami - Maggio - Inler - Zmaili - Zuniga sono titolari tutta la vita


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2013)

con la morte di Klose si fa tutto più facile... ce la giocheremo con Inter e Fiorentina... il cu*lo ci sta assistendo parecchio, anche se non ce lo siamo sicuramente meritati...


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2013)

12 punti dalla Juve sono troppi di devono suicidare e noi essere perfetti al massimo il Napoli si può prendere ma sarebbe molto difficile. Tanto per dire la Juve dovrebbe perdere con la fiorentina ... Qualcuno ci crede?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh nel nostro centrocampo Berhami - Maggio - Inler - Zmaili - Zuniga sono titolari tutta la vita



Maggio è un asino,peraltro quest'anno sta venendo meno il fisico ed è un mediocre.Inler e Zuniga sarebbero titolari da noi,soprattutto il primo.Dzemaili normale giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh nel nostro centrocampo Berhami - Maggio - Inler - Zmaili - Zuniga sono titolari tutta la vita


Zuniga e Maggio sono incollocabili per ruolo, Dzemaili non vale più di Flamini, Inler sta facendo scagazzare quest'anno e non vale più di Montolivo, soltanto Hamsik ci starebbe e Berhami ma quest'ultimo, se non altro, come falegname anche se in questo senso Flamini sta ricoprendo il ruolo più che degnamente.


----------



## vota DC (5 Febbraio 2013)

Se pareggiano con le big rimaste da affrontare, cioè Lazio, Napoli, Fiorentina e Inter mentre il Milan quelle le vince sono 8 punti, se Sampdoria replica 11, per il resto potrebbe esserci una sorpresa della Roma o cose simili.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (5 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Zuniga e Maggio sono incollocabili per ruolo, Dzemaili non vale più di Flamini, Inler sta facendo scagazzare quest'anno e non vale più di Montolivo, soltanto Hamsik ci starebbe e Berhami ma quest'ultimo, se non altro, come falegname anche se in questo senso Flamini sta ricoprendo il ruolo più che degnamente.



Vuoi dire che non faresti uno scambio Berhami - Inler - Zmaili con Nocerino - Flamini - Traore?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pazzo tu? ....figurati io che penso allora che lo scudetto non è ancora matematicamente perso.....



lol blu sai che anche io penso che non è ancora finita al 100%


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Se pareggiano con le big rimaste da affrontare, cioè Lazio, Napoli, Fiorentina e Inter mentre il Milan quelle le vince sono 8 punti, se Sampdoria replica 11, per il resto potrebbe esserci una sorpresa della Roma o cose simili.



il famosissimo Milan di Allegri imbattibile negli scontri diretti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, però dipende tutto da Juventus e Napoli. La Lazio è già fuori gioco, ma Juventus e Napoli dovranno fare un sacco di errori. Sembra impossibile ma vista la sconfitta del Napoli contro il Bologna direi che per quello c'è una probabilità, per la Juventus invece bisogna puntare su Conte che maltrattando Quagliarella sembra che lo abbia reso meno efficace in campo...gli infortuni per ora non si sono fatti vedere e influenzeranno solo gli scontri con le altre big ma se Conte non fa errori clamorosi le squadrette continueranno a farsela sotto come contro l'Inter di tre anni fa strappando alla meglio un pareggio.



i scontri diretti li hanno quasi tutti fuori casa...ne dovrebbero perdere 3...in più la Champions gli toglierà energie importanti
noi dobbiamo cmq fare un girone perfetto


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi nn illudiamoci conte nn e' allegri che l'anno scorso per tentare i triplete si è' suicidato


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Alla Juve bastano 28 punti su 45 per arrivare a 80... non scherziamo dai... lo scorso anno non bastarono 80 punti, per arrivarci noi adesso dobbiamo farne 40 su 45, ovvero 13 vittorie 1 pari e 1 sconfitta ma siamo seri su, è già tanto se arriviamo a 65


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla Juve bastano 28 punti su 45 per arrivare a 80... non scherziamo dai... lo scorso anno non bastarono 80 punti, per arrivarci noi adesso dobbiamo farne 40 su 45, ovvero 13 vittorie 1 pari e 1 sconfitta ma siamo seri su, è già tanto se arriviamo a 65


A 80 impossibile però a 70 ci possiamo arrivare ma cmq mai abbastanza per lo scudo


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> A 80 impossibile però a 70 ci possiamo arrivare ma cmq mai abbastanza per lo scudo



sì io mi riferivo ai fanatici dello "scudetto", 65 sono un obiettivo fattibile, 70 forse, è comunque difficile giocando senza centrocampo, già la prossima il monto è squalificato sarà dura vincere a cagliari


----------



## Principe (5 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì io mi riferivo ai fanatici dello "scudetto", 65 sono un obiettivo fattibile, 70 forse, è comunque difficile giocando senza centrocampo, già la prossima il monto è squalificato sarà dura vincere a cagliari



Si si giusto noi dobbiamo mettere in cassaforte il terzo posto poi vedremo dove siamo


----------



## Frikez (5 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il famosissimo Milan di Allegri imbattibile negli scontri diretti


----------



## S T B (5 Febbraio 2013)

complimenti ai ragazzi, non avrei mai pensato di arrivare a 3 punti dal terzo posto. L'ideale sarebbe di arrivare al derby con altri 6 punti perchè penso che l'inter sarebbe dietro e forse saremmo a pari punti con la lazio che ha il napoli alla prossima. Avanti così...


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che non faresti uno scambio Berhami - Inler - Zmaili con Nocerino - Flamini - Traore?


Quelli sono i nostri panchinari,però...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol blu sai che anche io penso che non è ancora finita al 100%



....bene, significa che non sono l'unico matto....


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2013)

beh se lassu frenassero...non si sa mai


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> beh se lassu frenassero...non si sa mai



....è il bello del calcio.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che non faresti uno scambio Berhami - Inler - Zmaili con Nocerino - Flamini - Traore?


Ma cosa centra, parlavamo di titolarità


----------



## jaws (5 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vuoi dire che non faresti uno scambio Berhami - Inler - Zmaili con Nocerino - Flamini - Traore?



Tu faresti mai un scambio Boateng-Montolivo-Muntari con Donadel - Radosevic - Mesto?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

peccato per l'occasione sprecata ma siamo sempre li.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

a 10 minuti dalla fine oggi perdevamo e a 10 minuti dalla fine la Lazio vinceva... direi che sono 3 punti guadagnati... potevamo stare a -6


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

rimane alla nostra portata


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;122255 ha scritto:


> peccato per l'occasione sprecata ma siamo sempre li.


Di occasioni ne abbiamo sprecate fin troppe.
Siamo lì anche grazie alla mediocrità delle avversarie.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Facciamo ridere


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Nonostante tutto siamo ancora in corsa, la dimensione del nostro campionato è veramente infima.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono sempre più convinto che alla fine arriviamo davvero terzi.Cioè a 10 minuti dal termine eravamo a -6.Col senno del poi è stata una giornata positiva.


----------



## Nivre (10 Febbraio 2013)

Meno male che questa serie A e di una mediocrita mai visti prima, altrimenti stavamo a 20 punti sotto dalla terza.


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

siamo in corsa x i vari harakiri delle altre squadre


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Febbraio 2013)

è lunga, uno stop ci sta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Nivre ha scritto:


> Meno male che questa serie A e di una mediocrita mai visti prima, altrimenti stavamo a 20 punti sotto dalla terza.



non si è mai vista una terza che alla 23esima stava a 60 punti


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che Montolivo tenga


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non potevam pensare di fare 10 vittorie di fila, 1 pareggio ogni tanto puo capitare, oggi per la classifica era un occasione d oro per accorciare ancora ma per nostra fortuna le distanze non sono cambiate. Sarä difficile mantenere questa media punti.. a firenze e torino per esempio perderemo, il derby è aperto a tutto, napoli e lazionon andremo oltre il pareggio. Arrivar terzi sarà durissima


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Febbraio 2013)

bisogna semplicemente non perdere il trend dall'otava in poi e al terzo posto ci si arriva in carrozza, non dobbiamo uscire dallo scontro col barca spompati


----------



## jaws (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non potevam pensare di fare 10 vittorie di fila, 1 pareggio ogni tanto puo capitare, oggi per la classifica era un occasione d oro per accorciare ancora ma per nostra fortuna le distanze non sono cambiate. Sarä difficile mantenere questa media punti..* a firenze e torino per esempio perderemo*, il derby è aperto a tutto, *napoli e lazionon andremo oltre il pareggio*. Arrivar terzi sarà durissima



Se sai anche i risultati esatti vado a fare un giretto alla snai


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Febbraio 2013)

Io cercherei in tutti i modi di non perdere troppe energie mentali, ammesso sia possibile, col barca, quest'anno il campionato è più importante, purtroppo.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

siamo ancora lì, nonostante lo schifo visto oggi. 

però non possiamo permetterci di fallire proprio in una giornata dove lazio e fiorentina rallentano. 
altrimenti si rischia di giocarsi tutto negli scontri diretti, e allora ciao core.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Febbraio 2013)

L'anno scorso l'Udinese è arrivato terzo con 64 punti
Due anni fa il Napoli con 70 punti
Tre anni fa noi con 70 punti
Quattro anni fa noi con 74

Dovremmo farcela sicuramente imho se arriviamo dai 67 ai 70 punti. Mancano ancora 13 giornate, ci sono a disposizione quindi ancora 39 punti. Siamo a 41. Se ne facciamo 26-29/39 per me ce la facciamo... Abbiamo gli scontri diretti in casa, derby, Lazio e Napoli. Non dobbiamo andare a Palermo. Non dobbiamo andare a Catania. La cosa che mi preoccupa è andare a Firenze.. Ma alla fine facciamo sempre abbastanza bene lì


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Considero scontri diretti Inter e Lazio, il nabbule arrivera comunque seconda. Dobbiamo vincere contro Lazio ed Inter. Spero che sia Lazio che Inter in EL vadano il piu lungo possibile..magari fino ai quarti ci sta... noi non abbiamo niente da dire in CL, questo forse è qualcosa a nostro favore...speriamo...sarebbe scandaloso lasciare un posto a quelle due squadracce perche abbiamo buttato 2 mesi


----------



## Albijol (12 Febbraio 2013)

Io mi sbilancio e prevedo che se non vinceremo col Parma non andremo al 100 per 100 in Champions. Dovesse accadere il contrario a maggio quoterò questo messaggio e mi autosputttanerò.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Io credo che il derby lo vinceremo, tuttavia il Barça dovrà pur penalizzarci togliendoci qualche punto... sulla base di questo ragionamento dico che con il Parma non andremo oltre il pareggio.


----------



## Frikez (12 Febbraio 2013)

Io invece credo che venerdì vinceremo e perderemo con l'Inter, soprattutto perché di mezzo c'è il Barca che ci devasterà sia fisicamente che mentalmente.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sto Barcellona


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io credo che il derby lo vinceremo, tuttavia il Barça dovrà pur penalizzarci togliendoci qualche punto... sulla base di questo ragionamento dico che con il Parma non andremo oltre il pareggio.



L'anno scorso prima del Barca facemmo un'ottima gara con la Roma e la squadra sa che l'obiettivo primario è il 3° posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso prima del Barca facemmo un'ottima gara con la Roma e la squadra sa che l'obiettivo primario è il 3° posto.


Allora perdiamo con l'Inter


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora perdiamo con l'Inter



Pazienza....


----------



## pennyhill (14 Febbraio 2013)

Klose fuori due mesi.
Milito stagione finita.

Strada spianata.


----------



## Principe (14 Febbraio 2013)

Il problema e' che abbiamo allegri che già ci ha fatto perdere 2 punti a Cagliari , vogkio vedere se riesce a nn fare vittoria con il Parma vittoria nel derby e minimo pareggio con la Lazio , vogkio proprio vedere adesso non ha veramente scuse , notizie su Samuel il derby lo gioca ???


----------



## Frikez (15 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Klose fuori due mesi.
> Milito stagione finita.
> 
> Strada spianata.



Festa grande a Casa Abate stasera


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Festa grande a Casa Abate stasera



Farà fare il fenomeno a rocchi


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Li stiamo facendo fuori uno ad uno.


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti a gufare la Lazie ora


----------



## samburke (17 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che abbiamo allegri che già ci ha fatto perdere 2 punti a Cagliari , vogkio vedere se riesce a nn fare vittoria con il Parma vittoria nel derby e minimo pareggio con la Lazio , vogkio proprio vedere adesso non ha veramente scuse , notizie su Samuel il derby lo gioca ???



Ti volevo fare una domanda, non ci ha vinto la juve contro il Cagliari, perché dovrebbe vincerci il milan che è più scarso...?


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Y


samburke ha scritto:


> Ti volevo fare una domanda, non ci ha vinto la juve contro il Cagliari, perché dovrebbe vincerci il milan che è più scarso...?



Ti rispondo volentieri , primo perché a loro mancava naingolan che vale da solo metà della squadra , inoltre perché ha messo 2 centrali che uno pee motivi fisici uno per il fuso nn potevano essere affidabili ( nn vai a rischiare entrambi ) che infatti erano spaesati. In più perché ha fatto partire emanuelson nn capendo che poteva essere la prima alternativa a costant , priva ad immaginare la spunta di emanuelson a Cagliari piuttosto che se sciglio che tra l'altro non era in forma . In più conti del Cagliari stava facendo il bello e il cattivo tempo perché aveva troppo modo e tempo di ragionare . Nn legge le partite e sbaglia 8 volte su 10 la formazione iniziale . Il punto nkn e' tanto quanti punti potevamo avere in più , il punto e' che capisce le cose in palese ritardo attiva sempre 2 ore 2 giorni o 2 settimane dopo. Non anticipa mai hna mossa prima sbatte sempre contro il muro . Uniche 2 cose intelligenti che ha fatto Niang che è' stato preparato per mesi prima di buttarlo dentro se Senza bruciarlo e costant terzino. E' un buon gestore di uomini . Ma e' poco intelligente e molto impreparato tatticamente.


----------



## samburke (17 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Y
> 
> Ti rispondo volentieri , primo perché a loro mancava naingolan che vale da solo metà della squadra , inoltre perché ha messo 2 centrali che uno pee motivi fisici uno per il fuso nn potevano essere affidabili ( nn vai a rischiare entrambi ) che infatti erano spaesati. In più perché ha fatto partire emanuelson nn capendo che poteva essere la prima alternativa a costant , priva ad immaginare la spunta di emanuelson a Cagliari piuttosto che se sciglio che tra l'altro non era in forma . In più conti del Cagliari stava facendo il bello e il cattivo tempo perché aveva troppo modo e tempo di ragionare . Nn legge le partite e sbaglia 8 volte su 10 la formazione iniziale . Il punto nkn e' tanto quanti punti potevamo avere in più , il punto e' che capisce le cose in palese ritardo attiva sempre 2 ore 2 giorni o 2 settimane dopo. Non anticipa mai hna mossa prima sbatte sempre contro il muro . Uniche 2 cose intelligenti che ha fatto Niang che è' stato preparato per mesi prima di buttarlo dentro se Senza bruciarlo e costant terzino. E' un buon gestore di uomini . Ma e' poco intelligente e molto impreparato tatticamente.



Eeee.... Emanuelson è stato ceduto in prestito al Fulham... Comunque se la metti sul piano di chi manca a chi, a noi mancava Montolivo che è l'unico produttore di gioco della squadra se lui non c'è siamo troppo lenti in fase di ripartenza. A braccio non conosco squadre nel mondo che giocano bene e vincono senza giocatori tecnici a centrocampo...
Non è neppure vero che non legge le partite perché venerdì contro il Parma ha cambiato lo schieramento spostando Boateng in posizione di trequartista per marcare Valdes (per esempio).
Infine voglio dire una cosa di Allegri, non capirà niente però da quando la squadra ha iniziato a ingranare (pur essendo una delle più scarse tra le big) è quello che ha fatto più punti, ma naturalmente lui fa tutte le cose a caso...


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Eeee.... Emanuelson è stato ceduto in prestito al Fulham... Comunque se la metti sul piano di chi manca a chi, a noi mancava Montolivo che è l'unico produttore di gioco della squadra se lui non c'è siamo troppo lenti in fase di ripartenza. A braccio non conosco squadre nel mondo che giocano bene e vincono senza giocatori tecnici a centrocampo...
> Non è neppure vero che non legge le partite perché venerdì contro il Parma ha cambiato lo schieramento spostando Boateng in posizione di trequartista per marcare Valdes (per esempio).
> Infine voglio dire una cosa di Allegri, non capirà niente però da quando la squadra ha iniziato a ingranare (*pur essendo una delle più scarse tra le big*) è quello che ha fatto più punti, ma naturalmente lui fa tutte le cose a caso...



Questo noi dai, credo che a febbraio sia ora di smetterla con questa considerazione, che si porta avanti da agosto. Basta dire che la Roma, la Fiorentina, la Lazio, l'Inter, la Fiorentina hanno una rosa migliore della nostra.
La classifica parla chiaro, il Milan paga semplicemente quei primi due mesi in cui tutti si cacavano addosso, in cui abbiamo cambiato 4-5 moduli di gioco, in cui ogni calcio piazzato era un gol.

In questo campionato c'è solo una squadra palesemente superiore a noi, la Juventus. Per il resto sono squadrette piene di lacunee, come noi o forse anche più. Altro che i più scarsi dei forti.


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2013)

-7


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Occhio che il Napoli fa la fine del 2010-2011 e ci andiamo a prendere anche il secondo, ormai con Balotelli tutto è possibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

possiamo pure provare a prendere il 2 posto, anche se per il Napoli non è ancora finita


----------



## Ale (17 Febbraio 2013)

aggiungerei un topic: -6 dal secondo


----------



## Albijol (17 Febbraio 2013)

Vedo troppo ottimismo, praticamente ci mancano tutti gli scontri diretti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vedo troppo ottimismo, praticamente ci mancano tutti gli scontri diretti


Due li avremo subito e confido di riuscire a superarli a pieni voti. La Roma è a fine stagione, con la Juve sicuramente verremo sconfitti, restano la Fiorentina e il Napoli.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vedo troppo ottimismo, praticamente ci mancano tutti gli scontri diretti



Mancano anche agli altri....


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vedo troppo ottimismo, praticamente ci mancano tutti gli scontri diretti



Vero, il tallone di Achille di Allegri..le partenze ad handicap e gli scontri diretti


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vero, il tallone di Achille di Allegri..le partenze ad handicap e gli scontri diretti



Sicuramente negli scontri diretti abbiamo lasciato spesso a desiderare, ma Allegri è stato anche molto molto sfortunato. All'andata l'Inter ci ha rubato la partita, lo scorso anno ce l'ha rubata la Juventus, lo scorso anno all'olimpico contro la Lazio pure. Queste le tre più clamorose, per dire.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Due li avremo subito e confido di riuscire a superarli a pieni voti. La Roma è a fine stagione, con la Juve sicuramente verremo sconfitti, restano la Fiorentina e il Napoli.



CALMA... contro l'Inder non dobbiamo perdere, altrimenti mi faccio prete..cioe perdere 4 derby di fila è roba da manicomio...

La Lazio dobbiamo assolutamente vincere, ma prevedo un pareggio.

6 punti non li facciamo


----------



## prd7 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Il primo anno abbiamo vinto tutti gli scontri diretti.


----------



## vota DC (17 Febbraio 2013)

samburke ha scritto:


> Ti volevo fare una domanda, non ci ha vinto la juve contro il Cagliari, perché dovrebbe vincerci il milan che è più scarso...?



Perché il Milan ha battuto la Juventus con El Shaarawy che neanche era in piena forma. Figuriamoci ora con Balotelli.


----------



## Tobi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Sicuramente la.matematica non lo esclude, noi veniamo da un grandissima rimonta, abbiamo un balotelli in piu dell andata, peccato che il napoli sia andatofuori dall europa ma ci puo essre un contraccolpo psicologico infatti oggi il napoli è stato ridicolo, appoggi a 2 metri sbagliati. Pero è tutto su un filo di lana, a noi basta poco per fare il gran balzo vincendo inter e lazio, a quel punto potremmo mirare ad insidiare.seriamente il napoli, ma ricordiamoci che basta poco e possiamo scivolare dietro dinuovo. A firenze e torino non sara facile, il derby non è mai pronosticabile.sulla carta, la lazio ha una.fortuna allucinante e il napoli nella.partita secca è una squadra temibile. Un passo alla volta e vediamo dove arriveremo


----------



## samburke (18 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché il Milan ha battuto la Juventus con El Shaarawy che neanche era in piena forma. Figuriamoci ora con Balotelli.



Vabè, allora con questo discorso la Samp vincerebbe il campionato...


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente la.matematica non lo esclude, noi veniamo da un grandissima rimonta, abbiamo un balotelli in piu dell andata, peccato che il napoli sia andatofuori dall europa ma ci puo essre un contraccolpo psicologico infatti oggi il napoli è stato ridicolo, appoggi a 2 metri sbagliati. Pero è tutto su un filo di lana, a noi basta poco per fare il gran balzo vincendo inter e lazio, a quel punto potremmo mirare ad insidiare.seriamente il napoli, ma ricordiamoci che basta poco e possiamo scivolare dietro dinuovo. A firenze e torino non sara facile, il derby non è mai pronosticabile.sulla carta, la lazio ha una.fortuna allucinante e il napoli nella.partita secca è una squadra temibile. Un passo alla volta e vediamo dove arriveremo



Bisogna rompere una rotula a Hernanes, a Pizarro e a Cavani, poi possiamo giocare pure bendati, ma io non ho i soldi per andare da loro..


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2013)

una cosa è certa, Balotelli ha spostato certi equilibri, ad oggi siamo sicuramente superiori a inter lazio fiorentina e con il napoli nella partita secca possiamo giocarcela, l'unica squadra fuori portata per noi è la Juventus


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Balo, stiamo volando


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché il Milan ha battuto la Juventus con El Shaarawy che neanche era in piena forma. Figuriamoci ora con Balotelli.



Vabbè non funziona proprio cosi il calcio..


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2013)

champions a -1 (considerando che abbiamo perso all'andata con la Lazio)


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Beh è difficile,ma forse possiamo sperare di non essere a -3 alle 23:00.E' difficile.....


vediamo un po'......

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> champions a -1 (considerando che abbiamo perso all'andata con la Lazio)



Non vale questo discorso finchè non hai fatto il ritornra conta solo la differenza reti.


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> champions a -1 (considerando che abbiamo perso all'andata con la Lazio)



basterebbe vincerla in casa senza che loro segnino 3 gol e si può dire champions a zero


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> basterebbe vincerla in casa senza che loro segnino 3 gol e si può dire champions a zero



se arriviamo allo scontro diretto a pari punti e la vinciamo siamo a +3, non a zero 

se arriviamo allo scontro diretto a pari punti e pareggiamo, è come essere a -1... questo è quello che intendevo


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh è difficile,ma forse possiamo sperare di non essere a -3 alle 23:00.E' difficile.....
> 
> 
> vediamo un po'......
> ...



Allora se conta la differenza reti a parità di punti siamo noi in vantaggio, abbiamo subito 3 gol in più della lazio ma ne abbiamo fatti 9/10 in più. Quindi a parità di punti noi siamo terzi.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non vale questo discorso finchè non hai fatto il ritornra conta solo la differenza reti.



No, la differenza reti conta a parità di scontri diretti... se 5' prima dell'inizio di Milan-Lazio, Milan e Lazio sono a pari punti, chi delle due può giocare per due risultati su tre? La Lazio, quindi virtualmente sono davanti loro, anche se per convenzione sui giornali si usa la differenza reti finché non si arriva alla 38esima


----------



## Nivre (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il terzo posto non ci deve sfuggire... anche perchè Lanzie e Sfinter sono in caduta libera. Anzi, già che ci siamo fot.tiamo il secondo posto anche al Napule


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No, la differenza reti conta a parità di scontri diretti... se 5' prima dell'inizio di Milan-Lazio, Milan e Lazio sono a pari punti, chi delle due può giocare per due risultati su tre? La Lazio, quindi virtualmente sono davanti loro, anche se per convenzione sui giornali si usa la differenza reti finché non si arriva alla 38esima



Si ma questo è discorso che lascia il tempo che trova finchè non s'è giocato il ritorno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Il terzo posto non ci deve sfuggire... anche perchè Lanzie e Sfinter sono in caduta libera. Anzi, già che ci siamo fot.tiamo il secondo posto anche al Napule



boni...prima prendiamo il terzo posto


----------



## MisterBet (18 Febbraio 2013)

Finchè non si gioca il ritorno vale la differenza reti...ergo terzi


----------



## Lollo7zar (18 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se arriviamo allo scontro diretto a pari punti e la vinciamo siamo a +3, non a zero
> 
> se arriviamo allo scontro diretto a pari punti e pareggiamo, è come essere a -1... questo è quello che intendevo



io intendevo punti uguali come ora a fine campionato


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (25 Febbraio 2013)

CE LA facciamo o ppure no ad arrivare terzi?
ieri sera potevamo mettere una bella ipoteca. spero non si arrivi a fine campionato col fiato corto vista la rincorsa che abbiam fatto


----------



## robs91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

A parte la Lazio e l'Inter ora c'è da temere anche la Fiorentina e il Catania è a 3 punti da noi
Ci sarà da soffrire fino alla fine e se andiamo avanti in Champions sarà durissima.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera saremo a -2 dalla Lazio ( do per scontato batterà il Pescara) e poi c'è da giocarsela nello scontro diretto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> CE LA facciamo o ppure no ad arrivare terzi?
> ieri sera potevamo mettere una bella ipoteca. spero non si arrivi a fine campionato col fiato corto vista la rincorsa che abbiam fatto


Io credo che il Milan abbia pagato tanto ad inizio campionato, un inizio mai visto, da serie B, pertanto spero che restino in forma(per ora lo sono alla grande)fino alla fine, ce ne sarà bisogno.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

La crisi l'abbiamo avuta già ad inizio anno.Basta e avanza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il pareggio sprecato di ieri rende assolutamente obbligatoria la vittoria contro la Lazio.
L'unica differenza è questa... staccare di 4 punti l'Inter o averli a -1 non fa differenza, sono talmente scarsi che i punti li perderanno da soli nelle prossime giornate.

La Fiorentina come sostengo da tempo sarà invece una spina nel fianco fino alla fine, ma se non commettiamo troppi passi falsi non dovremmo farci superare.
Il Catania non ha l'esperienza per giocarsela fino alla fine, pur essendo una delle squadre che gioca meglio.


----------



## Ale (25 Febbraio 2013)

occasione sprecata.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

contro la lazio manchera' montolivo.. non prevedo un risultato migliore di un pari


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

anche se vincevamo ieri, battere la lazio era comunque d'obbligo. a parità di punti vanno loro, non dimentichiamolo.
temo lazio e fiorentina, più che l'inter.
della viola non parla nessuno ma non vorrei sbagliare ma ha già giocato con juve e inter...


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> contro la lazio manchera' montolivo



No, ci sarà


----------



## Ale (25 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No, ci sarà



era diffidato e ieri e' stato amminito


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> era diffidato e ieri e' stato amminito



Assolutamente no, ha saltato per squalifica la gara di Cagliari 2 settimane fa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes è lo squalificato, mica Montolivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Febbraio 2013)

ora è a -2...sabato dobbiamo vincere lo scontro diretto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

La prossima partita sarà decisiva, bisogna vincere assolutamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Bisogna non solo vincere con la Lazio ma anche con Genoa, Palermo e possibilmente Chievo. Dobbiamo fare almeno 9 punti nelle prossime quattro gare perché poi ci sarà il quartetto Fiore-Napoli-Juve-Catania dove perderemo un botto di punti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bisogna non solo vincere con la Lazio ma anche con Genoa, Palermo e possibilmente Chievo. Dobbiamo fare almeno 9 punti nelle prossime quattro gare perché poi ci sarà il quartetto *Fiore-Napoli-Juve-Catania* dove perderemo un botto di punti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Con la Juve perderemo di sicuro, dobbiamo cercare di strappare più punti possibili a Fiorentina, Napoli e Catania; strappare punti al Napoli sarà più facile se fino ad allora, il Napoli, sarà fuori dalla lotta scudetto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con la Juve perderemo di sicuro, dobbiamo cercare di strappare più punti possibili a Fiorentina, Napoli e Catania; strappare punti al Napoli sarà più facile se fino ad allora, il Napoli, sarà fuori dalla lotta scudetto.



Il Catania in casa è fattibile (3 punti), la Fiorentina fuori casa è tosta (1 punto), Con il Napoli bisognerà vedere se sono ancora in corsa scudetto ( ? Punti), Con la Juve quest'anno ce la siamo sempre giocata sia in campionato che in coppa italia forse un pareggio possiamo strapparlo (1 punto). 
Direi che si potrebbero fare dai 5 ai 7 punti.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2013)

con la Lazio è già decisiva... non si può assolutamente perdere...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quoto quello che avete detto, e alzo l'asticella...bisogna fare obbligatoriamente 12 punti nelle prossime quattro partite.
Anche un solo pareggio tra queste partite rischierebbe di compromettere il cammino, a meno che il Milan non ci stupisca nei futuri scontri diretti... ma non li vedo ancora pronti per stravincere una lunga serie di match consecutivi con le prime in classifica.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2013)

Se perdiamo con la Lazio WELCOME TO EUROPA LEAGUE


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Con la Lazio bisogna vincere.Si tratta di una gara dura, ma alla nostra portata.


----------



## jaws (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con la Juve *perderemo di sicuro*, dobbiamo cercare di strappare più punti possibili a Fiorentina, Napoli e Catania; strappare punti al Napoli sarà più facile se fino ad allora, il Napoli, sarà fuori dalla lotta scudetto.



Questa l'ho già sentita...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Questa l'ho già sentita...


Dai, abbiam vinto all'andata, vinciamo anche al ritorno ?


----------



## Andrea89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, abbiam vinto all'andata, vinciamo anche al ritorno ?


Io non ho nemmeno la minima speranza.Un pareggio sarebbe un lusso, contando l'ultima gara che a sorpresa abbiamo vinto, ma anche il fatto che giochiamo in casa loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, abbiam vinto all'andata, vinciamo anche al ritorno ?



Per questo spero la rube vada in semifinale.. se ci vanno la partita del milan è in mezzo alla doppia sfida CL..contro di noi metterebbero la seconde linee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per questo spero la rube vada in semifinale.. se ci vanno la partita del milan è in mezzo alla doppia sfida CL..contro di noi metterebbero la seconde linee


Questa potrebbe essere una seria variabile, ad esempio. Sicuramente avranno **** ai quarti, quindi finiranno in semi finale e avranno noi in mezzo alla doppia sfida di Cl, buona questa!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per questo spero la rube vada in semifinale.. se ci vanno la partita del milan è in mezzo alla doppia sfida CL..contro di noi metterebbero la seconde linee



E se anche noi siamo in semifinale di coppa?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E se anche noi siamo in semifinale di coppa?



se superiamo i quarti il campionato lo giochiamo con le riserve 

Ma tanto il problema non si pone, noi è già un miracolo che non usciremo dal Camp nou con le osse rotte


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> se superiamo i quarti il campionato lo giochiamo con le riserve
> 
> Ma tanto il problema non si pone, noi è già un miracolo che non usciremo dal Camp nou con le osse rotte



Hai ragione......


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il Bologna sta battendo la Fiorentina


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2013)

Bah il terzo posto se lo giocano il Milan e Lazio. Per il bene del calcio italiano meglio che facciano qualcosa per far andare il Milan. La Lazio in CL le prenderebbe a destra e manca

Certo che se dovessimo perdere sabato, si puo chiudere la cosa..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quella di sabato sarebbe una vittoria importantissimissima, nonostante i due punti buttati domenica.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah il terzo posto se lo giocano il Milan e Lazio. Per il bene del calcio italiano meglio che facciano qualcosa per far andare il Milan. La Lazio in CL le prenderebbe a destra e manca
> 
> Certo che se dovessimo perdere sabato, si puo chiudere la cosa..



Finchè c'è vita c'è speranza.Ricordiamoci che i gironi di ritorno della Lazio sono sempre disastrosi.


----------



## sheva90 (26 Febbraio 2013)

La partita di Sabato è quasi più importante del Derby.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (27 Febbraio 2013)

Importante, importantissimo non perdere. Ma dovremmo cominciare a vincere qualche scontro diretto. Sarà difficilissimo contro la Lazio..


----------



## 2515 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Vediamoci chiaro. L'inter dovrebbe giocare con il catania e per me le prendono a destra e a manca. Noi dobbiamo assolutamente battere la Lazio, se vinciamo non solo li superiamo, ma diamo loro un colpo psicologico importante e ci assicuriamo il terzo posto in solitaria, poi abbiamo palermo e genoa con in mezzo il barcellona, quindi per come la vedo io allegri prima del barcellona cercherà di chiudere subito la partita per poi sostituire Montolivo Elsha e Niang, quelli che ci servono in forma al 100%.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Vediamoci chiaro. L'inter dovrebbe giocare con il catania e per me le prendono a destra e a manca. Noi dobbiamo assolutamente battere la Lazio, se vinciamo non solo li superiamo, ma diamo loro un colpo psicologico importante e ci assicuriamo il terzo posto in solitaria, poi abbiamo palermo e genoa con in mezzo il barcellona, quindi per come la vedo io allegri prima del barcellona cercherà di chiudere subito la partita per poi sostituire Montolivo Elsha e Niang, quelli che ci servono in forma al 100%.



Dobbiamo vincere contro la Lazio.

Il genova dopotutto è una squadra satellite di Galliani, un po come l'udine e Siena per la rube. Ergo speriamo che ci lascino la vittoria anche perche sono a 5 punti dalla terz'ultima.
Il palermo è gia in b non ha nulla da dire, perdere punti in casa contro quelli è da suicidio

Dobbiamo fare 9 punti nelle prossime 3

La lazio dopo noi ha la Fioretina che arriva dopo lo stoccarda. Potrebbe scapparci un pareggio.

Dobbiamo vincere contro la Lazio basta perdere scontri diretti!!

Onestamente le squadre che meritano di andare sono rube, nabbul e milan. Se ci vanno inter o lazio sarebbe vergognoso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

E nonostante questo, aggiungendo che tra Palermo, Chievo, Genoa e Siena hanno preso 1 punto, sono sempre a +2 da noi e a +3 dall'Inperd. Io onestamente mi preoccuperei per noi stessi. Il problema è che gli altri possono fare anche dei passi falsi, ma siamo noi a doverne approfittare. E invece siamo andati a pareggiare un derby dove all'Inter mancavano Samuel, Milito e altra gente importante, contando anche il pareggio insulso di Cagliari, e abbiam vinto contro l'Udinese su rigore gentilmente concesso dall'arbitro. Come detto, prima di guardare agli altri, consiglierei di guardare a noi stessi.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E nonostante questo, aggiungendo che tra Palermo, Chievo, Genoa e Siena hanno preso 1 punto, sono sempre a +2 da noi e a +3 dall'Inperd. Io onestamente mi preoccuperei per noi stessi. Il problema è che gli altri possono fare anche dei passi falsi, ma siamo noi a doverne approfittare. E invece siamo andati a pareggiare un derby dove all'Inter mancavano Samuel, Milito e altra gente importante, contando anche il pareggio insulso di Cagliari, e abbiam vinto contro l'Udinese su rigore gentilmente concesso dall'arbitro. Come detto, prima di guardare agli altri, consiglierei di guardare a noi stessi.


Si ma eravamo a -11 dalla lazio eh, poi non è che potevi vincere cagliari,parma, barca, inter e lazio..sarebbe stato IMPOSSIBILE!

Fare rincorse paga ma onestamente vincevi a cagliari contro il parma pareggiavi, magari vincevi contro l'inter e pareggiavi contro la Lazio. Questa squadra non puo fare quelle cose.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo a due punti da quella che secondo molti avrebbe conteso il campionato alla Juventus, allenata dal genio Petkovic, fautrice di calcio totale meraviglioso.

Abbiamo fatto una rincorsa strepitosa. Impossibile pensare di vincere sempre, l'importante è avere continuità di risultati. Non facciamoci prendere dalla fretta di essere terzi, l'importante è arrivare in quella posizione alla 38° giornata. Noi non dobbiamo avere la Lazio nel mirino, ma la Juventus: non tanto perché abbiamo molte chance di vincere lo scudetto, quanto perché dobbiamo puntare a fare più punti possibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E nonostante questo, aggiungendo che tra Palermo, Chievo, Genoa e Siena hanno preso 1 punto, sono sempre a +2 da noi e a +3 dall'Inperd. Io onestamente mi preoccuperei per noi stessi. Il problema è che gli altri possono fare anche dei passi falsi, ma siamo noi a doverne approfittare. E invece siamo andati a pareggiare un derby dove all'Inter mancavano Samuel, Milito e altra gente importante, contando anche il pareggio insulso di Cagliari, e abbiam vinto contro l'Udinese su rigore gentilmente concesso dall'arbitro. Come detto, prima di guardare agli altri, consiglierei di guardare a noi stessi.


Beh avevano sui 13-14 punti,quindi quelle non vittoria hanno portato il distacco a 2 punti e comunque oltre a vedere gli aspetti negativi nostri,vedi anche quelli degli altri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere contro la Lazio.
> 
> Il genova dopotutto è una squadra satellite di Galliani, un po come l'udine e Siena per la rube. Ergo speriamo che ci lascino la vittoria anche perche sono a 5 punti dalla terz'ultima.
> Il palermo è gia in b non ha nulla da dire, perdere punti in casa contro quelli è da suicidio
> ...


Concordo su tutto. 

Aggiungo che il terzo posto per come la vedo io possiamo perderlo solo noi, le altre squadre al momento non mi sembrano superiori anzi.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2013)

Come ogni anno il terzo posto si giocherà fino all'ultima giornata. Bisogna già entrare in quest'ottica, ce lo suderemo fino alla fine.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo vincere visto anche il risultato di stasera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno il terzo posto si giocherà fino all'ultima giornata. Bisogna già entrare in quest'ottica, ce lo suderemo fino alla fine.


Esatto, puoi anche superarle tutte però sempre di qualche punto. Fin quando non arriva giugno non avremo mai la garanzia di essere in CL.


----------



## Albijol (2 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fin quando non arriva giugno non avremo mai la garanzia di essere in CL.



Facciamo pure agosto


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Marzo 2013)

Se non prendiamo il terzo posto dobbiamo schiaffeggiarci da soli. Punto


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Cambiamo il titolo del topic 

Napulèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

mi sto mangiando le mani per i 4 punti persi tra cagliari e derby, speriamo di mantenere questo rendimento e questa media punti, potremmo puntare ad insidiare seriamente il napoli


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

Il titolo deve essere impostato sul secondo posto. A proposito noi abbiamo Genoa e Palermo nelle prossime due partite, il Napoli chi ha?


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Il titolo deve essere impostato sul secondo posto. A proposito noi abbiamo Genoa e Palermo nelle prossime due partite, il Napoli chi ha?



Chievo e Atalanta


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Siamo praticamente a +2 se consideriamo gli scontri diretti


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Chievo e Atalanta



il chievo è una delle loro bestie nere, ma è rispettivamente dove giocano? casa o fuori?


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> il chievo è una delle loro bestie nere, ma è rispettivamente dove giocano? casa o fuori?



A Verona


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

la prossima a verona e poi in casa con l'atalanta. pensiamo a noi, cerchiamo di fare 9 punti nelle prossime 3 partite: Genoa,Palermo in casa nostra,Chievo.. poi avremo il mese di fuoco con Fiorentina,Napoli e Juve... con i quarti di champions di mezzo forse..


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A Verona



bene, allora sappiamo che mazzarri si lamenterà del campo fino alla morte, se ci tiene tanto che vada lui a compressarlo.XD


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Marzo 2013)

a questo punto non vedo nemmeno così utopistico il raggiungimento del secondo posto.D'altronde il napoli è in calo,è 5 punti avanti(che non sono pochi,ma neanche poi così tanti) ad 11 giornate dal termine del campionato.Ed abbiamo lo scontro diretto in casa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Marzo 2013)

proviamo a prenderci il 2 posto visto che abbiamo pure lo scontro diretto a Milano


----------



## peppe75 (3 Marzo 2013)

io dico di valutare partita dopo partita....abbiamo anche la champions..per lo meno il ritorno al camp nou....poi chissà..


----------



## sion (3 Marzo 2013)

dobbiamo valutare dove siamo tra 2 giornate,dovessimo fare 6 punti tra genoa e palermo allora si,il secondo posto e' piu' che fattibile


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Secondo posto vuol dire evitare i prelimari altra palla in meno. Forza verso il secondo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2013)

Andiamocelo a prendere il secondo posto...


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Marzo 2013)

le prossime 2 partite sono fondamentali...sulla carta sono partite semplici ma sono quelle in cui rischiamo di andare più in difficoltà visto che in mezzo ci sarà il barcellona!sarà importante riuscire a far girare alcuni giocatori...fortunatamente sulle fasce abbiamo un ampia scelta,a centrocampo presumo che ambro giocherà col barcellona e quindi possiamo impiegare muntari in campionato..speriamo!se le vinciamo entrambe è possibile il secondo posto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Marzo 2013)

Dopo l'impresa storica dell'Inter a Catania, è meglio guardarsi alle spalle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2013)

Adesso lasciamo perdere il secondo posto! Pensiamoci se e quando sarà il momento.

Dobbiamo consolidare il terzo posto, questo è l'obiettivo primario.
E' sufficiente un pareggio per ritornare ad inseguire ed essere scavalcati da più di una squadra.
E attenzione alla Roma, forse non ha continuità ma ha la rosa più forte tra quelle che ci inseguono....


----------



## peppe75 (4 Marzo 2013)

se vinciamo venerdì mettiamo una pressione incredibile alle squadre di dietro e soprattutto davanti...avanti nosrti prodi!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Marzo 2013)

venerdì è fondamentale vincere


----------



## Tobi (5 Marzo 2013)

Arrivare con il minor distacco possibile allo scontro diretto. A san siro dobbiamo asfaltarli


----------



## Ale (8 Marzo 2013)

-2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Non credo che il Napoli perderà altri punti. Mi auguro, invece, che Lazio e Florentia si facciano del male tra di loro e che Diamanti faccia piangere gli sfinteristi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non credo che il Napoli perderà altri punti. Mi auguro, invece, che Lazio e Florentia si facciano del male tra di loro e che Diamanti faccia piangere gli sfinteristi.



Il Napoli a Verona pareggia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli a Verona pareggia.


Ancora ?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ancora ?



Perché ancora?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che il Nabbule crolli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché ancora?


Hanno pareggiato le ultime quattro partite di campionato


----------



## Nivre (8 Marzo 2013)

Crediamoci


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Hanno pareggiato le ultime quattro partite di campionato




...allora devono solo perdere....


----------



## DannySa (8 Marzo 2013)

Avanti così, oggi come giornata tutte si pensavano che buttassimo 2 punti, Genoa campo rognosissimo per noi e si è visto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

ora è finita la paura della serie b???

adesso l'unica cosa sicura è che allunghiamo o sulla Lazio o sulla Fiore


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Marzo 2013)

io ci credo al secondo posto.A verona non sarà assolutamente una passeggiata per il napoli.E poi ci resta sempre lo scontro diretto da giocare a san siro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Marzo 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> io ci credo al secondo posto.A verona non sarà assolutamente una passeggiata per il napoli.E poi ci resta sempre lo scontro diretto da giocare a san siro


Allo scontro di San Siro dovremo arrivare almeno a -2, se non a pari punti e c'è tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ora è finita la paura della serie b???
> 
> adesso l'unica cosa sicura è che allunghiamo o sulla Lazio o sulla Fiore



Se pareggiano è meglio.


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Guarderò la classifica alla sosta, quindi dopo la prossima giornata.


----------



## Frikez (9 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allo scontro di San Siro dovremo arrivare almeno a -2, se non a pari punti e c'è tempo.



Saremo a -4, forse


----------



## sheva90 (9 Marzo 2013)

Da oggi ufficialmente torno a gufare il Napoli, ormai il campionato è finito, sogniamo il secondo posto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Da oggi ufficialmente torno a gufare il Napoli, ormai il campionato è finito, sogniamo il secondo posto.



anch'io...l'ho "tifati" fino adesso, non sono riusciti a infastidire la Juve, quindi meritano di uscire pure dalla Champions


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

titolo da aggiornare comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> titolo da aggiornare comunque



sei sicuro che il Napoli non vince?


----------



## Tobi (9 Marzo 2013)

stiamo facendo un girone di ritorno incredibile, peccato aver 8 punti di distacco dalla Juve che ha una partita in meno, avessimo almeno la metà dei punti da rimontare su di loro, ci saremmo divertiti, loro con partite delicate come Inter Lazio Bologna in trasferta, la partita contro di noi.. e con la pressione di dover vincere perchè sono i piu forti, mentre noi a giocarcela spensierati


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

Peccato soltanto per i 7 punti in 8 partite...se avessimo fatto almeno 4 tra atalanta e sampodia.. vabbe ormai con se ed i ma non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Tobi (9 Marzo 2013)

Effettivamente quelli sono i 6 punti che pesano di piu, sarebbero un buonissimo distacco dalle.inseguitrici e magari staremmo insediando la juve. Pazienza


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sei sicuro che il Napoli non vince?



al momento siamo a -2 
vabbè, per scaramanzia teniamo -5, anche perché penso che il Napoli possa vincere


----------



## pennyhill (9 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peccato soltanto per i 7 punti in 8 partite...se avessimo fatto almeno 4 tra atalanta e sampodia.. vabbe ormai con se ed i ma non si va da nessuna parte



Anche perché a quel punto i se potrebbero valere anche per le altre, o solo il Milan ha perso punti per strada?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche perché a quel punto i se potrebbero valere anche per le altre, o solo il Milan ha perso punti per strada?



Si si ma infatti sti discorsi sono intuili. Altrimenti parliamo di nabbule che perse punti col sampdoria ed udinese

Oppure la Lazio con chievo,siena ecc....


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

quoto penny. Anche la Juve e il Napoli hanno perso punti in maniera imbarazzante.


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> titolo da aggiornare comunque


----------



## DannySa (10 Marzo 2013)

Che si fa? si aggiorna?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

perfetto, giornata quasi perfetta
ora siamo a -2 dobbiamo arrivarci secondi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

Con Fiorentina-Lazio(che sarà un successo in ogni caso)speriamo che il Bologna ci faccia il regalino


----------



## Nivre (10 Marzo 2013)

-2 stiamo arrivando


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2013)

Se arriviamo secondi sarebbe anche meglio, evitiamo i maledetti preliminari


----------



## Harvey (10 Marzo 2013)

Peccato non incontrarlo adesso il Naples, gli avremmo dato il colpo di grazia subito subito.


----------



## Ale (10 Marzo 2013)

quasi arrivati


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2013)

incredibile....-2 ....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Marzo 2013)

-------

- - - Aggiornato - - -

nostro al 100%


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

se giacche****a non segnava...9 punti in 10 partite non erano neanche tantissimi...mah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Marzo 2013)

per curiosità...per caso qualcuno sa quanti punti avevamo dalla seconda prima della gara contro il Napoli?? perchè da quella partita è arrivato il vero Milan


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

ora dobbiamo dare il colpo di grazia al palermo, che tra l'altro dovrà cercare obbligatoriamente tre punti perché sono nella emme fino al collo, a san siro. E poi pensiamo a liquidare il napoli.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



e 2...
Dopo il 2-0 contro il Genoa lo Squartatore miete un'altra vittima


----------



## colcuoresivince (10 Marzo 2013)

E' divertente leggere le prime pagine di questa discussione, tutti tifosi occasionali pronti a gettare fango sulla squadra mentre ora sono tutti felici ad esultare.
Troppo facile tifare solo ora.


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Marzo 2013)

Eppure non riesco ad essere pienamente contento. Se penso a quel gol a tempo scaduto senza il quale saremmo a Meno 9 a 10 giornate Dalla fine con scontro diretto da fare! Ci saremmo divertiti. Adesso questi hanno pure vinto lo scudetto e si possono concentrare esclusivamente sulla champions


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Eppure non riesco ad essere pienamente contento. Se penso a quel gol a tempo scaduto senza il quale saremmo a Meno 9 a 10 giornate Dalla fine con scontro diretto da fare! Ci saremmo divertiti. Adesso questi hanno pure vinto lo scudetto e si possono concentrare esclusivamente sulla champions



provo la stessa sensazione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Direi cha al momento la fiorentina è la rivale più pericolosa, meno male che jovetic non è al massimo
Strama è un eroe, speriamo che Moratti non lo esoneri
La Lazio era al di sopra delle sue reali potenzialità
Il Napoli pare in caduta libera ma è l'unica rivale che ha più di uin fuoriclasse


----------



## BB7 (10 Marzo 2013)

Io mi sento ottimista, secondo me finiamo secondi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io mi sento ottimista, secondo me finiamo secondi.


Lo credo anch'io, fossimo tifosi dell'Inter o della Fiorentina o della Lazio daremmo il Milan già per terzo o appunto per secondo ma dato che siamo noi ci butteremo la zappa sui piedi fin quando il campionato non sarà terminato


----------



## BB7 (10 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo credo anch'io, fossimo tifosi dell'Inter o della Fiorentina o della Lazio daremmo il Milan già per terzo o appunto per secondo ma dato che siamo noi ci butteremo la zappa sui piedi fin quando il campionato non sarà terminato



Di solito io sono uno di quelli che per scaramanzia dice che perderemo o che comunque ci va cauto ma sinceramente vedendo il livello delle altre squadre sarebbe davvero un peccato non arrivare secondi.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Siamo partiti tardi altrimenti altro che secondo posto....


----------



## Ale (10 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Siamo partiti tardi altrimenti altro che secondo posto....



ma anche considerando i soli punti persi malamente in questi ultimi 2 mesi.. potevamo essere tranquillamente a -5/-6 dalle juve


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma anche considerando i soli punti persi malamente in questi ultimi 2 mesi.. potevamo essere tranquillamente a -5/-6 dalle juve



...infatti, ora purtroppo è tardi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

non esageriamo 
la juve sta andando con il freno tirato
un po come il Milan di Capello che ammazzava il campionato nel girone di andata e poi si dedicava alla champions


----------



## Tobi (10 Marzo 2013)

sicuramente siamo partiti tardi ma il Milan di oggi ha rispetto alle prime 8 partite delle armi che all'inizio non aveva per i seguenti motivi:

De sciglio: Diventato titolare inamovibile dopo i primi due mesi necessari per un adattamento al salto di categoria, in una squadra di livello
Constant: Adattato terzino dopo che era partito come mezz'ala, anche li due mesi di adattamento in un ruolo nuovo e delicato
Boateng: Corpo Estraneo, giocatore avulso dagli schemi e fuori condizione, in crescita da qualche mese
Montolivo: ha sempre giocato bene, mai toppato una partita ma quando ha capito di doversi prendere il comando del centrocampo ha alzato ulteriormente l'asticella delle sue prestazioni
Niang, primi mesi di adattamento anche per lui dove è stato fatto un lavoro prima di tutto mentale visto il suo comportamento non da professionista nei primi mesi, e poi un lavoro tattico che piano piano sta raccogliendo bei frutti.
Balotelli,acquistato a gennaio
El sharaawy : in un modulo dove rendeva il 50% in meno, ci ha giocato praticamente due mesi, poi messo al posto giusto, 16 gol in campionato senza tirare rigori, e facendo un lavoro incredibile in fase di copertura.

Quindi ragazzi le prime 8 giornate lasciano l'amaro in bocca ma era inevitabile quello che abbiamo passato, colpevolizzo piu che altro allegri circa il modulo, poteva adottare il 4-3-3 un pò prima, visto che vedendo i suoi giocatori ogni giorno, e conoscendo le loro caratteristiche, c'è stato un pò di ritardo nel dare un identità.

ma alla fine non me la sento di criticargli nient'altro, ha lanciato molti giovani, dato un impronta ed una mentalità alla squadra efatto fuori alcuni cessi come: Emanuelson,Antonini,Mesbah,Nocerino,Robinho,Acerbi,Bonera.

Senza dimenticare che ci ha regalato degli ottavi di finale di champions meravigliosi, contro la squadra piu forte del mondo, qualunque fosse il risultato del ritorno, sempre a testa alta.

Logico che il prossimo anno non sono ammesse partenze ad handicap, abbiamo dimostrato che in questa serie A, la nostra squadra può stare al vertice, e la cosa bella è che abbiamo una squadra di molto migliorabile


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> sicuramente siamo partiti tardi ma il Milan di oggi ha rispetto alle prime 8 partite delle armi che all'inizio non aveva per i seguenti motivi:
> 
> De sciglio: Diventato titolare inamovibile dopo i primi due mesi necessari per un adattamento al salto di categoria, in una squadra di livello
> Constant: Adattato terzino dopo che era partito come mezz'ala, anche li due mesi di adattamento in un ruolo nuovo e delicato
> ...



Il prossimo anno dobbiamo lottare per lo scudetto. Basta con la Juventus indisturbata.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2013)

La giuve che con le coppe avrebbe dovuto perdere 15-20 punti, al momento ha 6 punti in più rispetto all'anno scorso. C’è poco da rammaricarsi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2013)

Juventus
Milan
Fiorentina


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2013)

Il mio stesso pensiero di agosto, il campionato italiano è diventato talmente mediocre che siamo riusciti ad arrivare addirittura a 2 punti dal secondo posto. In un campionato di livello, come la premier, una squadra come la nostra dopo la partenza ad handicap potrebbe al massimo competere per un posto in europa league.


----------



## Ale (11 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...infatti, ora purtroppo è tardi...



ci toccherà vincere la champions per consolarci di questa occasione persa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2013)

La Juve,con 9 punti di vantaggio e la Champions, si deconcentrerà tantissimo in campionato.
Questo significa che andremo a dimezzare i punti di svantaggio e le andremo molto vicino, il che sicuramente ci darà spazio per qualche rimpianto finale quando vinceranno lo scudetto.

Ma considerando che alcuni mesi fa parlavamo di difficoltà ad arrivare a 40 punti, direi che possiamo essere tutti ben felici.


----------



## rossovero (11 Marzo 2013)

Il titolo attuale del topic la dice lunga sul livello delle concorrenti della Juve alla conquista del campionato


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> sicuramente siamo partiti tardi ma il Milan di oggi ha rispetto alle prime 8 partite delle armi che all'inizio non aveva per i seguenti motivi:
> 
> De sciglio: Diventato titolare inamovibile dopo i primi due mesi necessari per un adattamento al salto di categoria, in una squadra di livello
> Constant: Adattato terzino dopo che era partito come mezz'ala, anche li due mesi di adattamento in un ruolo nuovo e delicato
> ...



Vero tutto , però ora il ragionamento lo fai a conti fatti... a priori avremmo sbagliato tutti come Alègher ...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Marzo 2013)

Fatto sta che la serie A è di una tristezza allucinante.


----------



## Tobi (11 Marzo 2013)

La serie A ha perso appeal perche non arrivano piu i campioni salvo casi eccezzionali, ma tatticamente rimane il campionato piu ostico e lo dimostrano le prestazioni delle nostre squadre in champions quest anno


----------



## folletto (11 Marzo 2013)

La strada è ancora molto lunga, ci sono tante squadre in pochi punti. Speriamo di non crollare nel finale anche stavolta


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Marzo 2013)

Bisogna mettere tanto fieno in cascina in questo periodo in cui andiamo a mille, con l'Inter abbiamo buttato 2 punti fondamentali.

Molto dipenderò anche da come andrà domani.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Juventus
> Milan
> Fiorentina



Lo credo anchio


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ci toccherà vincere la champions per consolarci di questa occasione persa



Bene 2 posto e Champions così risparmiamo sul premio "triplete" e ci restano più soldi per il mercato


----------



## Djici (11 Marzo 2013)

il mio piu grande rimpianto e che con un rinnovo a nesta per altri 12 mesi (invece di prendere acerbi) ora ce la giocavamo con la juve.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2013)

rivitalizziamo il topic. c'ha portato parecchia fortuna. Secondo posto a -4 per il momento. SPeriamo bene. Valleverde dietro di noi è parecchio agguerrito: terzo rigore in due partite. Con Fiorentina, Napoli e Juventus affrontiamo, a mio avviso, quelli che hanno più influenza sul palazzo seppur con metodi diversi. 
Al Napoli non hanno ancora dato un rigore contro se non erro


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> rivitalizziamo il topic. c'ha portato parecchia fortuna. Secondo posto a -4 per il momento. SPeriamo bene. Valleverde dietro di noi è parecchio agguerrito: terzo rigore in due partite. Con Fiorentina, Napoli e Juventus affrontiamo, a mio avviso, quelli che hanno più influenza sul palazzo seppur con metodi diversi.
> Al Napoli non hanno ancora dato un rigore contro se non erro



Palazzi o non palazzi, la Rubentus è comunque troppo forte.

Ma il nabbule che non prende mai rigori contro, che poi quando ruba nessuno dice niente, mentre se lo fa il Milan si grida allo scandalo.
La Fioretina quella che ha ricevuto più rigori di tutti... cioe 3 rigori in 2 partite e manco uno sicuro al 100% oggi contro l'atalanta finiva 0-0....


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Aprile 2013)

vincere domani sarebbe significativo soprattutto per tenere la fiorentina a -6 e consolidare il terzo posto.Ricordando che il prossimo turno ci aspetta una trasferta insidiosa allo juventus stadium.Ipotechiamo prima il terzo posto e poi semmai faremo un pensierino al secondo...


----------



## The Ripper (14 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> vincere domani sarebbe significativo soprattutto per tenere la fiorentina a -6 e consolidare il terzo posto.Ricordando che il prossimo turno ci aspetta una trasferta insidiosa allo juventus stadium.Ipotechiamo prima il terzo posto e poi semmai faremo un pensierino al secondo...



è a rischio proprio il terzo posto! L'aria che tira è davvero pessima. Ho visto la partita della fiorentina ieri: c'era un rosso per doppio ammonizione, almeno 2 gialli dati in ritardo, e il rigore se si dà allora quello non dato a noi alla fine di Fiorentina-Milan è rigore 2 volte. Non c'è uniformità di giudizio, chi si lamenta viene premiato. Siamo un popolo di piangina e anche nel calcio va avanti chi piange sempre.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2013)

quella di oggi è la partita più importante della stagione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Al Napoli non hanno ancora dato un rigore contro se non erro



si 1 contro il Torino


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Aprile 2013)

A mio avviso facciamo troppi discorsi sulle altre. Finora abbiamo vinto 2 scontri diretti su 9 con le nostre antagoniste per l'Europa e siamo dove siamo piu' per demeriti altrui che meriti nostri.
La champions bisogna conquistarsela VINCENDO e non aspettando le disgrazie altrui. 
Giochiamo in casa, possiamo battere il Napoli e DOBBIAMO BATTERLO.
Punto


----------



## admin (14 Aprile 2013)

Corsa al secondo posto definitivamente chiusa. Pensiamo a mantenere il terzo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Aprile 2013)

Addio secondo posto.

La prossima contor la rube penso che perderemo... staremo a +1 sulla Fiore... dopo dobbiamo vincerle tutte


----------



## smallball (14 Aprile 2013)

bisogna lottare x difendere questi punti


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Aprile 2013)

bisogna guardare il quarto posto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2013)

concentriamoci a difendere questi punti...secondi ci arriviamo solo se crolla il Napoli


----------



## The Ripper (14 Aprile 2013)

non ho visto il secondo tempo, come abbiamo giocato?

p.s. i punti li fai con un centrocampo forte e una difesa affidabile, pochi caxxi


----------



## Alex Keaton (14 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non ho visto il secondo tempo, come abbiamo giocato?
> 
> p.s. i punti li fai con un centrocampo forte e una difesa affidabile, pochi caxxi



Così Così sinceramente, risultato giusto


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

Non ho mai creduto al secondo posto, il terzo è il nostro obiettivo. Lo dico da mesi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Aprile 2013)

A leggere alcuni commenti non mi sembrate molto convinti del 3° posto , non fatemi spaventare dai , quando ho visto che avevamo pareggiato ero felice ma a leggere i vostri commenti non mi fanno molto sorridere :S


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2013)

visto com'e' partita la stagione,direi che il terzo posto sarebbe un risultato superbo


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2013)

Se vabbe ci facciamo recuperare dalla Florentia... pieta, la Fioretina l'anno prossimo in Cl farebbe pena...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Il terzo posto è il nostro reale obiettivo,alla luce della partenza.Più di così non si può,poi ai prelimari saremo testa di serie tale da evitare le squadre più forti(quelle inglesi e qualcun'altra di prestigio).


----------



## jaws (15 Aprile 2013)

arriveremo secondi, ne sono sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> arriveremo secondi, ne sono sicuro



Guarda se non avessimo avuto in calendario la Juve c'avrei sperato,ma dato che da Torino al massimo ne usciamo con 1 punto,è finita ahinoi la corsa al secondo posto.


----------



## Ale (15 Aprile 2013)

che poi è -5 per effetto dalla classifica avulsa peggiore rispetto al napoli. oggi firmerei col sangue per il terzo posto,onestamente. fotte niente se dovremo poi fare i preliminari.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> che poi è -5 per effetto dalla classifica avulsa peggiore rispetto al napoli. oggi firmerei col sangue per il terzo posto,onestamente. fotte niente se dovremo poi fare i preliminari.



A pari punti andiamo noi,per via del 2-2 del San Paolo.


----------



## Ale (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A pari punti andiamo noi,per via del 2-2 del San Paolo.



ho letto che si andrebbe a vedere la differenza reti generale , non quella degli scontri diretti.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho letto che si andrebbe a vedere la differenza reti generale , non quella degli scontri diretti.



No no,si va a vedere la differenza negli scontri diretti in primis e nel caso di parità assoluto quella generale.


----------



## jaws (15 Aprile 2013)

Il Napoli sta faticando più di noi ultimamente e tra un po' arriverà anche la paura come gli capita sempre quando sono vicini al traguardo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2013)

Inutile dire che non bisognerebbe fare più passi falsi e bisognerebbe tornare alla vittoria, altrettanto inutile dire che usciremo sconfitti da Torino quindi settimana prossima andremo a +1 sulla Fiorentina, però dalla partita di Catania voglio un filotto di vittorie fino alla fine del campionato, può bastare uno stop di due punti in tre partite.


----------



## MisterBet (15 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No no,si va a vedere la differenza negli scontri diretti in primis e nel caso di parità assoluto quella generale.



Si ma non c'è la regola dei gol in trasferta, scontri diretti pari (due pareggi) e quindi vale la differenza reti generale...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Si ma non c'è la regola dei gol in trasferta, scontri diretti pari (due pareggi) e quindi vale la differenza reti generale...



io so,come detto da Caressa,che vale il tema dei gol in trasferta,ma tanto alla fine non ci sarà bisogno,perchè il Napoli lo vedremo col binocolo.


----------



## MisterBet (15 Aprile 2013)

Ecco la conferma definitiva, se lo ha detto Caressa è sicuramente una stron**ta..


----------

